# Alessandra Ambrosio walks the Runway at the Kaufmanfranco Fashion Show during MBFW Spring 2014 in New York - Sept. 9,2013 (8x)



## Mandalorianer (10 Sep. 2013)

​


----------



## Weltenbummler (10 Sep. 2013)

Alessandra hat sehr schöne Füße in sexy High Heels .


----------



## MetalFan (10 Sep. 2013)

:thx: für Ale!


----------



## koftus89 (10 Sep. 2013)

vielen dank.


----------



## hs4711 (11 Sep. 2013)

Danke Dir für Alessandra


----------



## MichelleRenee (12 Sep. 2013)

Thanks for Alessandra!


----------

